# Google Maps Navigation Doesn't Seem To Be Working



## cessna784 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am not sure if I am doing something wrong but I don't see any google navigation features. Such as turn by turn for example. 
Is this something that is disabled on this build or is there something I am not doing? I remember this was a feature I used 
on Froyo at least. Let me know please!


----------



## pauljohn696969 (Aug 26, 2011)

There is no GPS receiver in the TouchPad so no navigation either. The only way apps can determine location is by using the WiFi routing information which is not very accurate. Some people have reported using an external Bluetooth GPS receiver with the TouchPad but I haven't personally tried this.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

cessna784 said:


> I am not sure if I am doing something wrong but I don't see any google navigation features. Such as turn by turn for example.
> Is this something that is disabled on this build or is there something I am not doing? I remember this was a feature I used
> on Froyo at least. Let me know please!


There if a thread here about using external GPS units to nav...

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8817-Guide-Free-GPS-Bluetooth-sharing-between-Android-phone-and-CM7-HP-Touchpad


----------



## cessna784 (Oct 29, 2011)

I appreciate the help but my gps is working with 3 other apps. I already have my external gps receiver working in both android and web os. Google is not giving the navigation features to get turn by turn directions.


----------



## cessna784 (Oct 29, 2011)

To be exact, I realize that I need the navigation application. The one with the blue triangle of course. That is what I cannot find in the market. Google maps doesn't see to have this integrated.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

cessna784 said:


> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uninstall and reinstall maps.


----------



## cessna784 (Oct 29, 2011)

I actually did that many times but this time I got the navigation app. Thanks for the advice either how brother.


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Fixes:

There is a market app called GPS tether. 
The lite version is free.

Two widget toggles: transmit as server and receive as client
**you can change IP address in the app. Default is 0.0.0.0
Make sure both server and client matches.

I installed the app on both my phone and touchpad.

Phone widget is server toggle. And TP is client.

It works wonders since it uses you phones GPS reading that's being broadcasted by your phone.

Also since Google maps and navigation uses data, you can wifi tether your touchpad to your phone at the same time. This Anne's for an awesome large HD navigation screen.

***Side note: And for those people with Facebook fc issues the GPS work around here fixes that DC issue. So does fake GPS... but that's manually something you need to update.


----------

